# Have you ever gotten a one cent tip?



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm sure I read about someone getting a one cent tip but I don't remember which forum it was. The reason I ask is because of this Uber billing glitch which is two digits off. I think a one cent tip could be another two digit glitch in the wrong direction.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-glitch-charges-pax-100x-the-price.340575/page-2#post-5204705


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I got a $0.01 tip once from a teenager after I ejected him.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I'm sure I read about someone getting a one cent tip but I don't remember which forum it was. The reason I ask is because of this Uber billing glitch which is two digits off. I think a one cent tip could be another two digit glitch in the wrong direction.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-glitch-charges-pax-100x-the-price.340575/page-2#post-5204705


Yes st pats day 2018 two guys one Russian girlfriend guy kept bragging about being from prominent family and his gf from prominent Russian family and all the expensive watches he bought in Vegas . the drop off on market no way to get to other side of street 
One cent tip 
I hope he got something .?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber should not allow this by putting in code that does not permit it to go thru. it's like harassment. Anything less than $1.00 is an insult a penny is a literal FU it's worse than no tip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The 1c tip is reserved for incredibly awful service as a giant FU to a tipped employee.

It’s worse than not tipping, it’s taking the time to give exactly 1c.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The 1c tip is reserved for incredibly awful service as a giant FU to a tipped employee.
> 
> It's worse than not tipping, it's taking the time to give exactly 1c.


An insult is only effective if the targeted person feels insulted. When I was given a one cent tip, I couldn't give a flying duck. On the contrary, if all non-tippers had tipped me one cent, I would have earned an extra $100 over my rideshare career. Who's going to say no to an extra 100 bucks?

Leaving a one cent tip would be more insulting in services where tipping is customary instead of the exception, such as restaurant servers. The lack of tipping in rideshare, though, is just one of the many misconceptions pax have about the service.

The only time I got marginally annoyed is when a bag used to contain female hygiene products got into the car for a 5 minute ride. He immediately piped up, asking about tipping. He said, "I guess tips are an important part of your income?". I replied that it was nice to receive them. He then went on to ask about other aspects of driver pay.

5 minutes later he got out and, of course, no tip. If they're not going to tip that's fine; it's expected, but making a song and dance asking about it and then giving no tip earned him a preemptive 1*.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The 1c tip is reserved for incredibly awful service as a giant FU to a tipped employee.
> 
> It's worse than not tipping, it's taking the time to give exactly 1c.


Happened to me once - some borderline underaged teen kid added a life-changing 1 cent as a tip. Got me puzzled there for a second, when it was posted, LOL! 
Usually, I don't sweat little things, nor care enough to analyze ppl' underlying reasonings or (in some cases) mood disorders. However, if I have to - my theory is:
A younger, infrequent or inexperienced rideshare user might think that "adding a tip" is THE only way out in order to close the deal & move on with their day. 
Thus, a strange $0.01 tip comes in, with zero intention to steer-up driver's (fragile ) status quo.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I got a $0.01 tip once from a teenager after I ejected him.


Same.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Or pax may generously round up the amount they pay. For example, instead of paying $59.99 they kindly round up to $60. Hell, some of us drive for $0.62 per mile. $0.01 is awesome!


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I got a $0.01 tip once from a teenager after I ejected him.


Same. Dropped off a girl and her boyfriend from a strip club but boyfriend had his dick out in the car. Told him to put it away and threatened to kick them out. Dropped them off after they apologized profusely. got my 1 star and one cents next day.


----------



## real taxi bod (Mar 7, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I'm sure I read about someone getting a one cent tip but I don't remember which forum it was. The reason I ask is because of this Uber billing glitch which is two digits off. I think a one cent tip could be another two digit glitch in the wrong direction.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-glitch-charges-pax-100x-the-price.340575/page-2#post-5204705


11 pence just this week ,
Who said we don't pick up Uber customers -o: ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

$.96 was the lowest I’ve received.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Uber should not allow this by putting in code that does not permit it to go thru. it's like harassment. Anything less than $1.00 is an insult a penny is a literal FU it's worse than no tip.


Gave $.25 tip, to a driver, who refused A/C and wouldn't allow front seat.

Of course, still gave him one ☆ and write up.

Am primarily a driver and have high standards. Hopefully, sent a strong message.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber payed me $0.01 extra on a ' Premium Pickup Likely" ride once.

I'm not sure which of the two, that or a $0.01 tip is more insulting.


----------



## real taxi bod (Mar 7, 2016)

real taxi bod said:


> 11 pence just this week ,
> Who said we don't pick up Uber customers -o: ?


Sorry gents, wrong forum .......


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Got a 1 star and 1 cent tip from a drunk millennial who promised to tip me $20 in the app for stopping at a Burger King drive-thru. He ended up paying a $40 clean-up fee for "spilling his food." After that, all tips for drive-thru stops have to be paid in cash and in advance.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

None so far when it comes to .01c, but bunch of .00 cent tips.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Got a 1 star and 1 cent tip from a drunk millennial who promised to tip me $20 in the app for stopping at a Burger King drive-thru. He ended up paying a $40 clean-up fee for "spilling his food." After that, all tips for drive-thru stops have to be paid in cash and in advance.


Unless there's a 20.00 tip I will go through the drive through and keep on driving ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Uber should not allow this by putting in code that does not permit it to go thru. it's like harassment. Anything less than $1.00 is an insult a penny is a literal FU it's worse than no tip.


That's why I tip drivers $0.02


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Got a 1 star and 1 cent tip from a drunk millennial who promised to tip me $20 in the app for stopping at a Burger King drive-thru. He ended up paying a $40 clean-up fee for "spilling his food." After that, all tips for drive-thru stops have to be paid in cash and in advance.


Better yet, refuse the drive through altogether. Then, if they offer up front cash tip? Grab it.

But, actually soliciting, the cash, could result in deactivation.

Am done with stops, myself. Refusing almost all of them. Star rating crashing. No worries.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

When I get tipped just $1 on the app it almost feels like an insult.

Almost. Then you realize they at least took the time, and who knows, maybe that was a lot for them at the time.

It's just that $1 doesn't buy much anymore. When I was a kid I could get 10 hamburgers for a buck at the local burger shack.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> When I get tipped just $1 on the app it almost feels like an insult.
> 
> Almost. Then you realize they at least took the time, and who knows, maybe that was a lot for them at the time.
> 
> It's just that $1 doesn't buy much anymore. When I was a kid I could get 10 hamburgers for a buck at the local burger shack.


Love the extra bucks, including $1.00. It adds up.

Do not expect any tips whatsoever; so, when they do come in - great!

40 - 50%, of rides, now tip. And that's cool. All in the app, the way it's supposed to be. But, never, ever expect it.

Still telling customers it's optional only.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I got a $.05 tip from a guy who promised a $5 tip if I would take him thru a Bojangles drive thru less than a mile from his apartment.

The next two times I recieved requests from him, I stopped at the entrance of his parking lot, forcing him to walk 50 yards. Both times, I cancelled and drove off as he was arriving.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Uber payed me $0.01 extra on a ' Premium Pickup Likely" ride once.
> 
> I'm not sure which of the two, that or a $0.01 tip is more insulting.


Premium??!! Hahahaha



ubercrashdummy said:


> I got a $.05 tip from a guy who promised a $5 tip if I would take him thru a Bojangles drive thru less than a mile from his apartment.
> 
> The next two times I recieved requests from him, I stopped at the entrance of his parking lot, forcing him to walk 50 yards. Both times, I cancelled and drove off as he was arriving.


That's the problem!! I think the guy really was trying to tip you the $5 he promised but the app got the decimal point in the wrong place. That's my theory anyway and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> When I get tipped just $1 on the app it almost feels like an insult.
> 
> Almost. Then you realize they at least took the time, and who knows, maybe that was a lot for them at the time.
> 
> It's just that $1 doesn't buy much anymore. When I was a kid I could get 10 hamburgers for a buck at the local burger shack.


1$ is very good tip... they don't have money, or they don't usually tip, but you did a good job compared to other drivers. So they tip 1$.


----------



## DanRBenson (Sep 25, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I'm sure I read about someone getting a one cent tip but I don't remember which forum it was. The reason I ask is because of this Uber billing glitch which is two digits off. I think a one cent tip could be another two digit glitch in the wrong direction.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-glitch-charges-pax-100x-the-price.340575/page-2#post-5204705


I have received a one cent tip twice. From the same house on different days. I don't think mine was a glitch. These people were just assholes.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Did a delivery once for someone who lived on a "no parking anytime" block and got mad when I wouldn't leave my car idling in the red zone with my hazard lights on to deliver the order. ??

When she came to get the order we exchanged unpleasant words and a few "FU"s and even SHE left a .10 tip. ?

A penny tip though? Brutal.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Did a delivery once for someone who lived on a "no parking anytime" block and got mad when I wouldn't leave my car idling in the red zone with my hazard lights on to deliver the order. ??
> 
> When she came to get the order we exchanged unpleasant words and a few "FU"s and even SHE left a .10 tip. ?
> 
> A penny tip though? Brutal.


That's why I don't do Eats. If that was an Uber passenger, with that attitude, would simply just drive off.

Sure that's tougher to do when you've got food to deliver.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Twice in the last 6 months I’ve gotten a .01 tip

But I did get 5 stars from both

Sometimes people are completely ignorant of how to use the app


----------

